# Career info



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys I'm currently studying for my a+ as much as I love technology I have a hard time learning but I don't plan on giving up. I'm a senior in high school and I would like to know from people that have their a+ how long did it take you to learn for the a+ and how old where you when you took the test. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Personally I was in IT and a PC enthusiast for a long time before I took the exam. I only took it because it was listed on job requirements. In addition to the books and videos that are available I would suggest getting some old donor PC's to work on and to learn about the components.

This is a good resource for A+ video training:

Professor Messer's CompTIA 220-801/802 A+ Training | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Technology Training


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Juan,

Good to see the dedication, this is promising. 

I was 28 before I took my A+ tests, back then it was 2 tests, not even sure how many it is now. LOL

I got lucky and was given a job in computers, right out of the Army as a Radio repairman, and owned a computer but had no real world repair experience. He liked that I was a clean slate though had electronics background.

I started as a grunt making $3.35 an hour being ordered around and learning by fire. I.E. Repetition and memorization, back when video cards, sound cards and modems had dip switches, Before Plug -n- Play.

I started this job in 94 and took my A+ in 98.

If you do not know the requirements for the A+, meaning what exactly you need to know, hit CompTIA A+ Certification as well, Wait for some of the cert guys on here like BosonMichael, he'll be along soon enough and is well versed in the cert paths.

Good luck to you, I look forward to seeing you here, asking and answering questions as you learn.


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes I'm currently reading a book that professor messer recommends and I watch some of his videos. How long did it take you to learn all of the information for the a+?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

By the time I actually started studying, I was in the field a few years, but.

Once I started studying, about a month


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for your info Tom shawk. I appreciate. I'll be back to ask question if I have any.


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh okay. Thank you for your help guys. 😃


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter but Toms Hawk 

Shawk isn't my last name. LOL


----------



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh okay sorry  I couldn't tell it was together. One quick question anyone. How many OS can you have in a dynamic disk? And what kind of volumes can you have?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Study time is different for everyone. For someone who doesn't know what a computer is, it could take years. For someone who has been working in IT for years, someone could walk in with no preparation and take it. I am quite certain that you are somewhere in between those two extremes. 

In my opinion, if I told you how long it should take you to study, I would be doing you a disservice. For example, if I told you it took me x weeks or months to prepare, and you don't feel ready after that time, you will put yourself under intense pressure to "cram it all in" faster, and you'll potentially take the exam before you're ready. On the other hand, if you feel ready long before that time, you'll stress out thinking, "What am I missing? It's supposed to take longer than this." So you'll keep studying longer than you need to, overpreparing when you could be passing and moving on to the next big thing.

So... how long should it take you? Until you're ready.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Juan13cali said:


> Oh okay sorry  I couldn't tell it was together. One quick question anyone. How many OS can you have in a dynamic disk? And what kind of volumes can you have?


Depends on the OS, but technically, as many as you can fit.

The kinds of volumes you can have depend on the OS.

Don't overthink the stuff on the A+. Study what you need to know for the exam (I recommend Mike Meyers for study guides, and my opinion is very biased as to what practice exams I prefer :grin. You'll figure out a lot of the little real-world details when you get your first IT job.


----------

